# Steam Support (eure Meinung, Erfahrungen)



## Schluffen207 (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Ich möchte gerne wissen ob ich der einzige bin der den Steam Support nicht für angemessen hält.
Steam, hat mir den Support verweigert, und kurzerhand meinen Supportaccount deaktiviert. Ein von mir erworbenes Produkt, welches ich einen anderen User aus meiner Freundesliste geschenkt habe ist nie angekommen.
Steam behauptet ich hätte es einen Flaschen User gesendet, welcher dieses geschenkt prompt annahm, so wäre eine Erstattung nicht möglich. Was ich noch halbwegs verstehen würde.
Tatsache ist aber das ich den Richtigen User Markiert habe, und sogar in der Geschenkverlauf Liste den richtigen User namen angezeigt bekomme.
Das Geschenk ist, laut Steam an einem mir unbekannten Usernamen gegangen, welcher dem entsprechend auch nicht in meiner Freundesliste ist.
Meine Meinung über Steam ist mit dieser Erfahrung und den unverschämten vorgehen des Supports sehr schlecht.

In diesen Moment warte ich noch auf eine Antwort über den E-Mail Verkehr ab.


----------



## zero334 (31. Januar 2015)

Meiner Erfahrung nach schwankt die Qualität und Freundlichkeit des Supports zwischen gut und extrem schlecht.
An deiner Stelle würde ich von dem Geschenkverlauf einen screenshot machen, und den mit an den Support schicken. Eventuell legst du noch ein Bild von dem Beschenkten in deiner Freundesliste bei, um deutlich zu machen, das du den Beschenkten auch kennst bzw. mit ihm befreundet bist.


----------



## azzih (31. Januar 2015)

Warum sollten die dein Support Account deaktivieren, warst du ausfallend? Ansonsten schildere das Problem, sage das es nicht ein Fehler deinerseits war sondern etwas bei ihrer Abwicklung schiefgelaufen ist, biete ihnen entsprechende Screenshots an.  Und sowas wie Erstattung nicht möglich gibt es nicht. Wenn der Fehler nicht bei dir lag müssen sie erstatten und tun das normalerweise auch.
Wie gesagt nicht frech oder ausfallend werden. Sondern immer sachlich,höflich aber auch bestimmend auftreten. Am besten ist immer man ruft irgendwo an.


----------



## Shona (31. Januar 2015)

Schluffen207 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich möchte gerne wissen ob ich der einzige bin der den Steam Support nicht für angemessen hält.
> Steam, hat mir den Support verweigert, und kurzerhand meinen Supportaccount deaktiviert. Ein von mir erworbenes Produkt, welches ich einen anderen User aus meiner Freundesliste geschenkt habe ist nie angekommen.
> Steam behauptet ich hätte es einen Flaschen User gesendet, welcher dieses geschenkt prompt annahm, so wäre eine Erstattung nicht möglich. Was ich noch halbwegs verstehen würde.
> ...


Wenn der Support die schreibt du hast es an einen anderen User geschickt dann hast du es weil die können es genauer einsehen als deine "Gift"-History es vll. zeigt.

Es gibt im übrigen keinen E-Mail Verkehr und das Kontakt Formular ist kein Support!
Da hättest du auch an _GabeN_@valvesoftware.com (oder) schreiben können der antwortet dir auch nicht.


Wenn du dich ungerecht behandelt fühlst nimm dir nen Anwalt und schreib hier hin oder ruf da an, das ist der EU Standort von Valve und deine einzige Möglichkeit wenn du dich annehmbar benehmen kannst.

VALVE S.A.R.L. - STEAM
26 BOULEVARD ROYAL
L-2449 LUXEMBOURG (Lëtzebuerg)            
Telefon:  +352 27 51 99 00


Mal ehrlich ich hab Steam jetzt seit 8 Jahren und seit 8 Jahren kommen die gifts da an wo sie hin sollen, da hast du etwas falsch gemacht.



azzih schrieb:


> Warum sollten die dein Support Account  deaktivieren, warst du ausfallend?


Einen anderen Grund gibt es nicht und dann braucht man sich auch nicht wunders das Valve den Support verweigert!


----------



## Schluffen207 (1. Februar 2015)

... es ist einfach ein Unding, denn mir konnte nicht eindeutig bewiesen werden das es mein Schuld war. Und wenn ich den Nickname des Accounts, wo das spiel hingegangensein soll, nicht einmal kenne und nicht in meinen kontakten habe, kann es ja schon nicht möglich sein das ich es dort aus Versehen hingeschickt habe. Außerdem sollte die Geschenkverlauf history doch stimmen. und ich habe auch drei mal kontrolliert, dass ich bloß den richten Nickname markiert habe.

Und hier muss mir keiner sagen das ich den falschen Nickname ausgewählt habe. Ihr wisst es doch gar nicht, und könnt es nicht wissen. Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das ich keinen Fehler in der Bestellung gemacht habe.
und ihr könnt mich dementsprechend auch nicht umstimmen, viel wünschenswerter wäre es wenn man mir, so fern ihr das könnt, Vorschläge macht oder eigene Erfahrungen teilt.

Klar bin ich im Ticket etwas harsch geworden, aber ich habe niemanden Beleidigt oder angegriffen. Man darf sich doch wohl mal dazu äußern. Immerhin warte ich jedes mal 2 Tage auf eine Antwort, und 3 mal bekomme ich das selbe zu hören. Obwohl diese Antwort mir nicht weiterhilft und ich dies auch mehrmals neu geschildert habe.
Also jeder von euch würde unter diesen Umständen schwer entäuscht sein, aber trotzdem soll ich hier hilflos den Steambetreibern mein Geld zuschieben?
ich weiß ja nicht wie einige hier das sehen aber für Geld muss man arbeiten, zumindest wenn man nicht einer der glücklichen Personen ist welche sich darum keine sorgen machen brauchen. (Was ich denjenigen auch gönne)

Zu vorherigen Antworten:
Danke erstmal.
Ein Screenshot in dem man die Geschenk history sieht wurde bereits versendet, nur bekam ich keine Antwort denn darauf wurde der Support Account gelöscht.
Und anrufen ist ja leider nicht möglich, denn Steam bietet nur diesen Support weg an, zumindest soweit ich das erkennen kann.


----------



## Schluffen207 (1. Februar 2015)

steamsupport@valvesoftware.com das ist die Email aus folgender Nachricht:

Ihr Supportaccount wurde deaktiviert
Ihr Account wurde von unserem Support Team deaktiviert. Leider können Sie hier nichts einsehen.
Falls Sie glauben, dass dies ein Fehler ist, kontaktieren Sie bitte steamsupport@valvesoftware.com


----------



## Shona (1. Februar 2015)

Schluffen207 schrieb:


> Klar bin ich im Ticket etwas harsch geworden, aber ich habe niemanden Beleidigt oder angegriffen. Man darf sich doch wohl mal dazu äußern


Egal ob du jemanden beleidigt hast oder nicht. Du willst was vom Support und wirst ausfallend somit ist Valve im Recht jeglichen Support abzulehnen und auch jeden weiteren.
Äußern ja, und zwar höflich und zuvorkommend, wie geschrieben du brauchst Support und nicht Valve.





Schluffen207 schrieb:


> Immerhin warte ich jedes mal 2 Tage auf eine Antwort, und 3 mal bekomme ich das selbe zu hören. Obwohl diese Antwort mir nicht weiterhilft und ich dies auch mehrmals neu geschildert habe.


Das ist normal das man bis zu 48h warten muss und die erste Antwort ist zu 99% ein Bot, die zweite dann ein Mitarbeiter was man aber am Ende des Ticketbeitrags sieht den diesen schreiben dann meist ihren Namen hin.
Wieso schilderst du die Situation mehrmals neu? Das klingt dann für den Support so als wüsstest du selbst nicht was du schreibst.



Schluffen207 schrieb:


> Also jeder von euch würde unter diesen Umständen schwer entäuscht sein, aber trotzdem soll ich hier hilflos den Steambetreibern mein Geld zuschieben?


Enttäuscht solltest du über dich sein das du ausfallend wirst, aber nicht über den Support. Du wirst Valve auch nur dann Geld zu wenn du ein Valve Spiel kaufst, von allen anderen Spielen kriegen sie zwar 20-40% aber davon bleiben am Ende nur 2-5% übrig da Steam eine Internet-Vertriebsplattform ist.



Schluffen207 schrieb:


> Ein Screenshot in dem man die Geschenk history sieht wurde bereits versendet, nur bekam ich keine Antwort denn darauf wurde der Support Account gelöscht.
> Und anrufen ist ja leider nicht möglich, denn Steam bietet nur diesen Support weg an, zumindest soweit ich das erkennen kann.


Meine Fragen wären nun

1. Warum hast du den Screenshot der History nicht gleich ans erste Ticket gehängt?
2. Hast du das hier https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2268-EAFZ-9762 gemacht, den ohne das kriegst du so oder so kein Support bzw. wirst als Scammer angesehen und der Account gelöscht.
3. Nein anrufen geht nicht weil Valve keinen Sitz in Deutschland hat sondern nur in Luxemburg und den USA. Wenn du da anrufen willst oben ist die Nummer

Meine Erfahrungen waren 4x Frage beantwortet und das innerhalb von 24h, die schnellste Antwort war 30 Minuten nach meiner Frage.
Warum das so war ist ganz einfach. Ich habe alles im ersten Ticket mitgeschickt + die Account verification somit musste hier nicht nachgefragt werden.

Ich glaube im übrigen kaum das sie dir auf der Email adresse antworten, sieht mir wie eine Standart Antwort aus die rausgeschickt wird wenn sie einen Account sperren.


----------



## Schluffen207 (1. Februar 2015)

Was ich mit harsch meine weißt du nicht, meiner Meinung nach habe ich Steam nicht das Recht gegeben den Support zu verweigern.

Außerdem was meinst du ständig mit Valve? ich rede nicht von Valve wo habe ich das erwähnt? Ich nutze nur den Steam Support bzw den der durch die offizielle Seite von Steam verlinkt ist.

Screenshot konnte ich nicht als erstes anhängen, da ich von dieser Bestellliste erst später erfahren habe, bzw gefunden habe.

Was diese 4 Antworten bzw Fragen meinerseits bedeuten ist nicht das ich den Sachverhalt nicht ausreichend erklärt habe, sondern das Steam darauf pochte das es meine Schuld ist, aber mir das nicht eindeutig bewiesen konnte bzw mir nicht erklären wollte warum ich dann in meiner Bestellhistory den richtigen Namen stehen habe. Und wie das Spiel dann zu den anderen User kam obwohl der nicht in meiner Freundesliste ist, was bedeutet ich kann rein technisch nicht diesen beschenken.

Den Kaufnachweis habe ich nicht vorgelegt, wusste ich nicht das dies notwendig ist. Wurde auch nicht danach gefragt. Sollte ich mir nun einen neuen Supportaccount machen und es erneut mit Kaufnachweis versuchen?


----------



## Shona (4. Februar 2015)

Schluffen207 schrieb:


> Außerdem was meinst du ständig mit Valve? ich rede nicht von Valve wo habe ich das erwähnt? Ich nutze nur den Steam Support bzw den der durch die offizielle Seite von Steam verlinkt ist.


Steam ist nur eine  Vertriebsplattform und kein Eigenständiges Unternehmen. Das Unternehmen hinter Steam denen du im Support schreibst gehören zu Valve -> Valve Corporation â€“ Wikipedia & Steam â€“ Wikipedia



Schluffen207 schrieb:


> Den Kaufnachweis habe ich nicht vorgelegt, wusste ich nicht das dies notwendig ist. Wurde auch nicht danach gefragt. Sollte ich mir nun einen neuen Supportaccount machen und es erneut mit Kaufnachweis versuchen?


Der Kaufnachweis dient dazu deinen Account zu verifizieren also das es wirklich dein Account ist. Es muss auch kein Nachweis für das sein was du gerade gekauft hast (außer sie verlangen es), sondern von irgendeinem Spiel aus deinem Account.
Legst du das nicht vor, wird das als Scam angesehen und der Steam Support Account gesperrt.

Du kannst dir einen neuen Account machen, aber ob du für deinen Steam Account noch Support bekommst ist fraglich da keiner dir sagen kann wegen was dein Account gesperrt wurde.
Meine Vermutung ist aber wirklich der fehlende Nachweis zu deinem Account, den auf der von mir geposteten Seite steht "Welchen Kaufnachweis für meinen Account soll ich bei der Erstellung eines Support Tickets im Anhang beifügen?" 

Sage dir aber schon im vorraus schicke alles mit was du als Beweis hast, schreibe ein höfliches Ticket indem du höflich nachfragst warum das Geschenk bei jemand anderem ankommt als in deiner History. 
Solltest du keine Antwort bekommen oder eine die dir nicht passt, dann frage nochmal höflich nach. Solange man den Support nämlich höflich fragt machen die alles, die aktivieren einem sogar ein Spiel das mit DE IP nicht zu aktivieren kannst.


----------



## Schluffen207 (17. Februar 2015)

Update:

Ich habe keine Email erhalten, und nach der Nutzung des Käuferschutzes seitens PayPal erliegt mein Steamaccount nun einigen Einschränkungen.
Ich habe nun einen zweiten Steam Support account registriert, über welchen ich nun nochmals höfflichst auf mein Anliegen aufmerksam mache, bislang nach bereits zwei Antworten habe ich wieder das Gefühl das der Support mich nicht versteht oder Ernst nimmt.


----------



## Shona (23. Februar 2015)

Schluffen207 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Ich habe keine Email erhalten, und nach der Nutzung des Käuferschutzes seitens PayPal erliegt mein Steamaccount nun einigen Einschränkungen.


Sehr froh das es nur Einschränlungen sind, den eigentlich sperrt Valve den Account komplett bis die Rechnung bezahlt wurde.
Achja du kannst auch mal pokerclock anschreiben der ist Anwalt und kann dir ggf. da auch weiter helfen das der Support definitv reagieren wird oder du fragst deinen eigenen Anwalt


----------



## Schluffen207 (25. Februar 2015)

Update: Steam hat nun reagiert, das Geld habe ich behalten und alle Einschränkungen wurden entfernt. Nur mein PayPal Konto wird nicht mehr als Zahlungsmittel angenommen. Meine Schlussendliche Meinung über den Support ist weiterhin schwach.


----------



## jamie (25. Februar 2015)

Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/302064-steam-support-eure-meinung.html


----------

